# Taviro Now Available - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (4/10/18)

No one seems to know for sure, and old man Taviro insisted that he did it on purpose. Rumor has it that it was simply an accident and that the magic happened by itself. However it may side, and whatever the truth may be, Mr Taviro’s secret Tobacco Custard now lives on long after he is resting in his grave.

From the creators of Good Boy comes a brand new Tobacco and Custard adventure.

70vg/30pg

60ml 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/taviro-60ml

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

